# Female expats



## equis

I'm a student at the Vienna University of Economics and Business and I'm currently writing a master thesis about female expatriates. In order to complete the thesis I need to interview 10-15 women who are currently on an international assignment or who have already completed one and had a trailing spouse or family relocate with them.

I decided to post this on expat forums and I hope that I can receive some support from you in order to gain the necessary input for my empirical research. All information will be treated with great confidentiality!

I appreciate your help very much and I'm looking forward to hearing from you soon!


----------

